# New Camper Ere



## GRUMPS (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello Everyone

I have been thinking about getting a campervan but there just been a little out of reach price wise or just been the wrong time,but now i am going to go and view a Nissan Vanette Cargo which has been professionally converted into a camper.So i was just wondering if anyone could point out a few things to keep a look out when i go to view ?

Also good places to go if i get the camper ?


----------



## GRUMPS (Mar 21, 2013)

Just a update,i will be collecting the camper on the 2nd of April :tongue: I am looking forward to it


----------



## Neckender (Mar 21, 2013)

You will be ready to take it out over easter then, :drive: enjoy your many trips in your new van.
Oh and welcome to the site.

John.


----------



## gaz2676 (Mar 21, 2013)

:wave: the world is your oyster mate .....have a trip down memory lane or go to a place you ve always wanted to see or see again...... your the boss use your new found power..... by the way im fired i know ....gettin me coat :sad:


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome to the site, first trip is often best not to far from home, any mis haps you can nip home. You'll soon get the hang of it and be off far afield.


----------



## lotty (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the site Grumps. :wave:

do you go on another forum with the same name? (not a motorhome forum)


----------



## kimbowbill (Mar 21, 2013)

lotty said:


> Hi and welcome to the site Grumps. :wave:
> 
> do you go on another forum with the same name? (not a motorhome forum)



he's on that doggin site that ure on :shag::shag:


----------



## screevin (Mar 21, 2013)

I dont remember him?


----------



## GRUMPS (Mar 22, 2013)

Doggin what's that,will iget a knock on the camper door :camper:

Quiet fancy stopping somewhere spooky to be honest anyone know any where  :drive:


----------



## lotty (Mar 22, 2013)

There was talk a little while ago of a ghost hunters meet, Ive not read the whole thread so not sure if anything was arranged but this is the link


http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-meets-gatherings/23644-ghost-hunters-meet.html


----------



## edina (Mar 22, 2013)

GRUMPS said:


> Doggin what's that,will iget a knock on the camper door :camper:
> 
> Quiet fancy stopping somewhere spooky to be honest anyone know any where  :drive:



Explanation ....................  FASCINATING AIDA - Dogging - YouTube


----------



## GRUMPS (Mar 22, 2013)

Na not into doggin.

Yes i did see the ghost hunting thread,maybe worth thing about,but is there any spooky spots anyone has been :scared:


----------



## GRUMPS (Apr 3, 2013)

Collected my camper yesterday,which i am very pleasewith,just need to sort a few bits and bobs for the insides now like knifes folks etc etc


----------



## AuldTam (Apr 3, 2013)

Good stuff...I hope you enjoy the Great British summer ....If you join the WC site you can download thousands of POI's for your sat nav or computer...well worth the investment in my opinion.

One word of advice...When you get the urge...we all do....thinking that's a great item to buy for my camper...ask for opinions on the forum first. Usually someone will let you know their experience of the item or may suggest another cheaper/better version...Ive got loads of stuff lying in the shed..used once then decided I didn't need it after all...money down the drain.

Happy Camping!


----------



## red ted (Apr 3, 2013)

*hiya*



GRUMPS said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I have been thinking about getting a campervan but there just been a little out of reach price wise or just been the wrong time,but now i am going to go and view a Nissan Vanette Cargo which has been professionally converted into a camper.So i was just wondering if anyone could point out a few things to keep a look out when i go to view ?
> 
> Also good places to go if i get the camper ?



Enjoy and welcome


----------



## red ted (Apr 7, 2013)

*pleased to hear*

:dog::dog::dog::dog::dog::dog::dog::dog::dog::dog: 





kimbowbill said:


> he's on that doggin site that ure on :shag::shag:


----------



## GRUMPS (Apr 9, 2013)

I see there is a programme on tonight about doggin :scared:


----------

